# Natural ash crook with root loop



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

I started working on this last fall but had to put off working on it again until the weather was cooperating. It is an ash stick I found a while back which had an exciting root sticking up out of the ground next to it. My theory, based on the obvious deer scrape on the shank, is that a buck was shining up his antlers on the tree one fall and accidentally snagged a surface root. Enough was still in the ground for it to stay alive and produce a really odd mass of roots. I trimmed off most of them, but still haven't decided what to do with the one on the outside of the curve.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Worked on this one for a while yesterday. Decided to leave about an inch of that top root and round it over. I really wish it was a bit straighter but it'll do. Took off quite a bit of material where it goes from handle to shank to reduce the weight a bit. It's had its first coat of poly.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Nature makes some great shapes to work with. Truely one of a kind.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Yeah it was a very lucky find. I'd walked by it a dozen or so times but finally noticed the root sticking up.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Got some good pics of this one finished.


----------

